
Fitness tracking app's map reveals movement patterns on remote military bases - bagels
https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/strava-military-bases-location/index.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

------
bagels
This might be the original research?

[https://twitter.com/Nrg8000/status/957318498102865920](https://twitter.com/Nrg8000/status/957318498102865920)

